# Kenner Boats????



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone know what year the Kenner brothers sold out to Tracker and when the first models came out under the Tracker Ownership?

Thanks!


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

At least 2001. I bought a 2001 Vision from Bass Pro in Katy (never do that again!) and Kenner had already sold out.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

gm said:


> At least 2001. I bought a 2001 Vision from Bass Pro in Katy (never do that again!) and Kenner had already sold out.


Then I'm thinking it was around 1999 or 2000 when Tracker bought them.

Have you had problems with the boat itself, Tracker, or Bass Pro???


----------



## finsnfur (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a 1902 vision 3 years ago when they first came out and have been very happy with the performance. The only draw backs I have found is the recirc pump on the forward live well corrodes way too easily (even if flushed regularly). They had a recall notice concerning some foam that took about 30 minutes to fix. 

That particular boat is extremely dry running but unless you get the tunnel option your stuck in about 2 foot or deeper water. And absolutely don't waste your money on the "bumper to bumper" cover nothing extended warranty. I would have done better buying the tunnel and jackplate instead.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 2004 Kenner Vision 2100 with a 225 Mercury Optimax. I love it so PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys! I was just trying to find that line where ownership changed, since I had heard that the quality had gone down on the Kenner boats after Tracker took over.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*Boat OK -- Dealer sucks*

Been out of town, so sorry for the delayed reply. Anyhow. The boat overall and hull design is great. The fit/finish was poor, and BassPro was absolutely a nightmare from the initial rigging screw ups to "warrantly" repair stories. Let's just say my final words with the BassPro reginal GM were "if it ain't shrink wrapped you people will screw it up!". All that said, the Kenner it a great all around design. And it seems the quality control has gotten much better.

I would buy one again....but **** sure not from BassPro.

GM


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm glad I didn't buy mine from Bass Pro Shops after hearing y'all's stories.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

You would not believe it. I would get carpal tunnel syndrome if I posted the whole story.....heck just the 1/2 of it!


----------



## Gulfcoast Rob (Aug 15, 2005)

I bought mine over in Katy and I will agree with all of you....They STINK. Its for sale now because we moved to Austin but its a great boat. It does need a little more water than a tunnel but I like to go offshore 5-10 miles so this is a good match for my fishing.

Bass Pro put the WRONG MOTOR on mine after 3 weeks of riggin it out. I went thru the ROOF. Didnt tell them they screwed up until the boat was hitched to the back of the truck. We had a 5 day weekend planned going to FL. Kinda needed a boat so I took it. Came back from the trip and it took 2 more weeks to change the motor. I did get them to upgrade me from a 150 EFI to a 200 EFI for 700.oo bucks. This was the only good thing out of BP that I can say.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I know one guy that I had met a few years ago that was part of our fishing group, had bought a new Kenner vision from Bass Pro, and had nothing but problems with his engine. After a couple of trips to POC and continuous engine problems with it cutting out, it was finally determined that the wiring and rigging were done completely wrong.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Kenner Vision*

I 've had my 2004 Kenner 1902 Vision w/ tunnel for about a year,I really like this boat,dry ride,can get in reasonably skinny water(if you get stuck not that hard to push out),rigged with Merc 150 Saltwater classic(54 mph loaded),fishes as well in the lake as it does in the bay.Fit & Finish not as good as a 30k boat but this boat was 19k new!For the money,theres not a better value with the same rigging on the market.Boat dealers are like car dealers when you find a good one stick with 'em.There a lot of Tracker Marine bashers around, everybody is entitled to their opinions but some people have to let everyone else know theirs.Good Luck & Good Fishing to all!!!


----------



## Gulfcoast Rob (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with you about finding a good dealer and sticking with them. I have moved to South Austin right by the new Cabellas and now I trade with Way Point Marine by New Branfuels. They are a tracker marine dealer as well. When you walk into this place they greet you and let you look at things pretty much normal. When you go back to the service desk there is a lady running it named Buffy and she gets things done. She is great to work with and like other Kenner dealers she cant fix the bad experience some of us have had at Bass Pro. She will tell you straight up when she can deliver your boat back to you and usually will even ask the guys in service what they think right there in front of you to ensure a straight answer. Its all about service after your purchase and nobody likes the "I dont know or I will check that out and get back to you in a few days type of answer"

One thing to note about Bass Pro is the Tracker Marine part is considered separate from the store. As far as the store I still shop there and the prices are great. THAT Tracker Marine is a different story.


----------

